# hello:)



## SiriaArabian (May 17, 2007)

hello... I'm Giulia I'm 14years I live in Genoa in Italy... I've an arabian horse it name is Siria end I hope be nice... kisses Giulia

P.S. sorry my english is not perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi  do you have any pictures of your horse?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

Your english is very good. :wink:


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

me too my anglish is no perfect lol
i'm french and i have arab too but i don't speak italian


----------

